# Grilled Turtle



## bbquzz (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going to be doing some cooking next weekend for a joint birthday party celebrating both of my grandson's birthdays, one and four. I'm in charge of the pulled pork, but wanted to do something special for these guys. I have had the "Grilled Turtle" on the to-do list for a while so I tested it out today just to be sure I could do it. Three hot dogs, two >1/4 lb. chuck patties, eight slices of bacon and a little WRB, for each tuttle. Grilled these guys for about an hour at 350° to get the bacon done and an internal of about 160°. I had fun doing it and have to say it tasted pretty good. Sorry I didn't have any real construction pictures, but I'm guessing you can figure it out if you want to make them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 24, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 25, 2013)

Good Job!  Looks great!

I been wanting to do this for a looooooooong time.  I think what's stopping me is...laziness.

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow..that looks good. I thought you was grilling a real turtle there for a min. Hope I get my queasy tummy calmed down in a bit.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 25, 2013)

You didn't think this was mine did you BW?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 25, 2013)

Dang..that looks a lot like Oscar..my little green red eared snapper which come from the Dime Store..sniff sniff. It looks he growed up a little. He loved to eat flys. He could eat em faster than I could swat em. I see exotic eyes in the back ground. I could tell them wasnt yours..lol.


----------

